# Patience.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

It's a trait that seems to be lacking in many of us these days. Maybe even most of us.

Whether sitting at a traffic light, standing in a checkout line, or listening to a friend share an opinion, we don't seem to be very good -- nor indeed very interested -- in slowing down and being a part of that moment.

It used to be that we would blame this lack of patience on something ephemeral -- the chaotic pace of summer, for example, or that lying sonofabitch Nixon -- but it transcends seasonal boundaries. It won't get suddenly better come fall.

I'm as guilty as anyone. And consciously trying to improve. Specifically, of late I'm trying to slow down in each moment, to pay attention to something, anything specific *to* that moment.

Like a cumulonimbus explosion of fur.



Or the framing of a sublime evening happening.



Maybe the earning of a peaceful moment the old fashioned way.



Or stopping mid-mach down a favorite descent, just because I can't remember what it smells like *right here*.



Perhaps recognizing when composure turns _oh-****_ into _ho-hum._





Or appreciating a process that takes a meaningful amount of extra time to achieve, but delivers in return something that can't be arrived at any other way.



A few weekends ago my desire to slow down and be present had me standing at the edge of this opening, watching the line of sun march across as a band of clouds departed. I wasn't the only one aware of the change: The buzz of insects palpably increased as the light intensified.



Patience has come to mean _leaning into the moment I'm in_.

It's especially enjoyable when that moment includes loam and duff.



Or sunlight and shimmers from an elevated perch.



Or applauding the longevity of a 45-year old turd. And the herculean efforts required to keep it going.



My biggest _"Learn patience, dammit!"_ episode in recent memory came a few weekends ago when I was 6 hours into a 7 hour ride, parched, and out of water. I came upon a creek trickling down a mountainside and thought, _"Hmm, self, your thirst could shortly be slaked -- all you need to do is crouch and drink"_.

And that's what I did. Even though I didn't have a filter. Even though it wouldn't have taken much restraint to wait _just one more hour_.

As I rode away from said crick with water dribbling down my chin and sloshing in my belly, I heard what I had hoped not to, what I hadn't waited long enough for: Cattle, all over the hillside above the aforementioned crick.

Which brings us to the picture below: My penance, as it were, for not possessing patience at a time when patience would have been advantageous. Atop that cutting board sits roughly 3 servings worth of 'medicine', ostensibly capable of chasing out whatever bug(s) I ingested when I couldn't be bothered to slow down and think. And listen.



Ah well. At least it's livened up the morning dose of raisin bran...

We could all stand to benefit from slowing down, from not giving in to the compulsion to rush away from this moment, or toward the next. You might be doing it right now -- by mousing up to close this window before finishing this sentence.

Give it some thought. When you have a moment.

It's easy if it's important.​


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Great post. It took Leukemia to teach me patience. Seems there is no easy way there, at least for me.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Sadly, I don't have the patience to be patient. Seems to get worse as I get older, as I fall into the 'life's too short' mode.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

fredcook said:


> Sadly, I don't have the patience to be patient. Seems to get worse as I get older, as I fall into the 'life's too short' mode.


Right? It's a balance I guess. There are indeed times when I consciously slow down to 'take it all in', as it where.

Other times, I prefer to let my mind and body race because of the rush I get.

Great photos and topic, Mike!


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

that picture of the pinto brought back memories. i had a hatchback for 10 years. was really not a bad car. it was built on the same chassis as the mustang of the time. so - was it a lower form of mustang - or was a mustang an elevated form of pinto? either way i drove the hell out of that thing. as for the ladies? definitely not a babe magnet --- not at all. 

...all the same i loved that car...


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

the main reason i don't mind, at all, riding by myself in the backcountry. taking all the time i feel like, just enjoying "being there". places like the high altitudes of Washington Cascades, aka Angels Staircase, Cutthroat Pass, the recently reestablished trail system of about 40+ miles in south Wa. Cascades. fine, fine places for "out there" riding, w/ patience


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Every time I think I'm getting better at being patient, God gives me a whole lot of new people to try it out on. 

For me the lesson learned in the autumn of my life is that patience, like fitness, is a journey not a destination - you never fully "arrive" there and that's OK, but embracing that viewpoint makes for less self-flagellation over my failures.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Patiently help that cat to lose some weight.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Get a LifeStraw and put it in your pack. They aren't the best water filters out there, but all you have to do is put them in the water and suck, no issue with contaminating your waterbottle or camelbak bladder. Amazon had a deal on them for $10 on Amazon Prime day and I bought a couple just to keep for emergencies. $18 is the normal price, still not bad.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Radium said:


> Patiently help that cat to lose some weight.


It's just fur.

Wish I could say the same about myself...


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I had to employ patience to read this entire thread and I am very glad that I did. Sorry about the stomach issues!

I find that if I can't get my information in immediate fashion, I begin skimming. An on-line article, a magazine article, a book, a social media post, a forum post, an email. 

I will always find time to scratch a cat's belly though, and my my cat's patience usually gives out before mine.

peace...


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

As an addict I am mindful of staying in the moment. Patience is hard when life doesn't seem to slow down. Impt to step out for a minute or two or ten and slow down. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The reward of patience is that things eventually begin to flow. 

Boy is that cool!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

mikesee said:


> It's just fur.
> 
> Wish I could say the same about myself...


Post made in jest, although diabetes in cats has has risen a lot in the last decade or two.
I've got a large, fairly trim black DSH, and he's slimmed down to a comfy 18.5 lb.s .
Mostly via grain-free food.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

You're mad about Nixon?!? Let it go bro.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Scott O said:


> You're mad about Nixon?!? Let it go bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Some citizens are mad about the outcome of the civil war in the U.S.
-Ray.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Scott O said:


> You're mad about Nixon?!? Let it go bro.


It was an obscure movie quote. You missed it. It's ok.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Radium said:


> Post made in jest, although diabetes in cats has has risen a lot in the last decade or two.
> I've got a large, fairly trim black DSH, and he's slimmed down to a comfy 18.5 lb.s .
> Mostly via grain-free food.


We shaved him this summer and couldn't get over how trim he was. When at his fur farming peak he looks 30# even tho he's usually 19.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I laughed at the Nixon comment although didn't catch it as a movie line. 
I think of this theme- slowing down and taking it in, to enjoy, create or learn and experience patience. All good.

Maybe default thinking is; If we slow down, we'll get in our own way but reality is; If we don't slow down, we can't catch ourselves.

I'm doing better at slowing down and patience but it's a work in progress and slightly ironic with the timing of this picture post. Maybe I needed to see this and recognize as a small celebration. I am already (58 years old) working on it. 
I stop and listen more and better when anyone is talking. I better set aside the kid time with the grandboys and have zero expectations of getting any household things done which means it's 100% them. Just as it should be.
I should add that I'm an only child and I know there are some traits (not excuses) that might be a thing. I'm not sure I was ever a big ITS ALL ABOUT ME person but I feel like I'm trying to make up for that sentiment just the same.
Efforts to be more helping and caring and thinking of others etc.... 

Photos and looking through the lens should help one center on these ideas but I'm not saying it would be any easier. 
Thanks for stopping to think about such things, share the scenes and comment. 

Us riders can relate to the eye candy of those landscapes as an appetizer for the assignment.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

mikesee said:


> It was an obscure movie quote. You missed it. It's ok.


Well if you're not going to share what movie it's from then I'll just have to start expanding my culture by spending my Saturday nights at the independent movie house instead of watching UHF for the umpteenth time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Slow it down, take a deep breath, be in the moment...at peace...then tell people to get off your lawn.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

watermonkey said:


> Slow it down, take a deep breath, be in the moment...at peace...then tell people to get off your lawn.


You've gotta be tired of hearing it by now.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

This guy has helped me become more patient..he comes over and just wants me to stop and scratch his neck. So I do...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

waltaz said:


> This guy has helped me become more patient..he comes over and just wants me to stop and scratch his neck. So I do...


Yep, a beanhead like that'll teach you a lot -- as much as you're ready to learn.

Congrats.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Yep, a beanhead like that'll teach you a lot -- as much as you're ready to learn.
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks, Mike. He's taught me a lot, including a lot of patience. I walk him most days early in the morning (and I've never walked), and I leave the phone at home. Just follow him as he explores whatever our route is. Amazing how...different...it is just...walking. I find myself noticing a lot more, and we actually stop and chat with neighbors who are out doing the same. It's very pleasant...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

fredcook said:


> Sadly, I don't have the patience to be patient. Seems to get worse as I get older, as I fall into the 'life's too short' mode.


Patience is something that has to be cultivated and nurtured. It comes naturally to very few people. Even being aware of just one breath can make a difference.


----------



## Fatbikefan (Oct 12, 2017)

*Great Thread! This Patience thing.....*



June Bug said:


> Patience is something that has to be cultivated and nurtured. It comes naturally to very few people. Even being aware of just one breath can make a difference.


Mikesee, thanks for all u post on MTBR! Like somebody said, Patience is a work in progress, as I find my 63 yr. old retired self constantly flipping from enjoying a slower relaxed pace (riding daily), to: you should be busy doing many things with your free time! Work in progress...


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

What a great looking doggo. I think that anyone who doesn't have a fur friend is missing out.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

freakin love it!!!

I think I have always been more patient with others than most people in the past....but not with myself. It took a long time for me to find patience for my own world. Having been more aware of that had made me more aware of everything around me, and more aware to try to soak in as much s possible to be a relevant, contributing member of society. 

Patience is now my Zen. Patience equals, or is the quickest path to balance, which to me is the Supreme Force/Power. 

People hate to ride with me b/c many times I will just stop at a vista, or tree, or stream, and just stare....smell...listen...going to that other place for a moment...my blood pressure is a lot lower in the past 10 years for sure. No more migraine headaches either


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

"Sadly, I don't have the patience to be patient. Seems to get worse as I get older, as I fall into the 'life's too short' mode." 

I'm just the opposite as I've become 10X more patient overall than I used to be. Being retired has obviously helped as I'm never in a rush to get anywhere. I used to despise long drives as a kid but now don't mind them at all. I enjoy taking in the different scenery as well as the sunsets and sunrises I encounter. 

I've lived in SoCal all my life and of course, we're the absolute worst when it comes to patience and I was at the top of that heap. I think traveling to smaller, backwoods type towns (like Oakridge, Prescott and Downieville) where the pace is slower has helped me realize I don't have to go-go-go all the time. We'll be leaving CA in a few years and while we'll most likely end up in Prescott, part of me wants to move to a one horse, no traffic light town instead.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Can relate to the last two posts and the dog attitude as well. Not retired yet but def a lot more patient and easing up on drama.
Slower driver, not in any hurry to be or get where I'm heading, enjoying more dog time and walks, no real pressure about anything. 
It's a luxury really. 
I'm still busy with things but I guess attitudes change and once we realize our age as surviving past our mid to late teens, we are here for the long haul. Part of the enjoyment is recognizing or appreciating the ingredients to get 'here', we finally come to know.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

All of the things that I'm into, wheel building, engine building, fixing all sorts of stuff in general has made me an insanely patient person. So much so that my wife can't understand how I don't get all nuts over stuff like she does. 
But... When I finally do snap and lose my patience, which takes a LOT, she yells at me and says I'm the most impatient person she's ever met. Can't win. 

My dog is the best. We'll walk and I let him smell whatever he wants and pee all over everything. Everyone else walks him and complains that he's so slow. I always remind them his life is a lot shorter than ours. Let him enjoy it.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

NYrr496 said:


> fixing all sorts of stuff in general has made me an insanely patient person. So much so that my wife can't understand how I don't get all nuts over stuff like she does.
> But... When I finally do snap and lose my patience, which takes a LOT, she yells at me and says I'm the most impatient person she's ever met. Can't win.


You could if you get her in some counseling.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

A/C in Az said:


> You could if you get her in some counseling.


Hahaha! If only.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Year by year, month by month, day by day, thought by thought


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Mikeesee,
Awesome post and pics! Thank you.
I do guided meditations nearly every morning before work (CALM app) and on weekends, hoping their is a "cumulative effect" of that too and kind of spreads out to me being better in every situation.

Thanks for the post


----------

